# Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Videos,Demos,Special Launch Price Extended!



## Virharmonic (Sep 20, 2012)

*Dear sample library enthusiast/ producer/ composer,*

I'm very pleased to introduce our inaugural product: Voices of Prague (VoP for short) which is a Syllable Sequencing Angelic Choir with a Devilish side 







This is the world's first Kontakt based choir with fully integrated Syllable Sequencing developed to work in Kontakt 4+. You can now play any combination of any syllable including English, Slavonic and Double consonants which beautifully blend with the vowels.

We have deep sampled some of the best singers of Prague Philharmonic Choir using some our special sampling techniques developed specifically for this library in an acoustically rich church in Prague.

VoP consists of Sopranos, Altos, Tenors and Basses; each with three divisi groups. The library offers a number of options on how to set your patch from light all the way up to the maximum twelve divisi parts.

VoP is recorded in three true sampled dynamic layers (pp, mf, ff) and three mic positions (close, decca, far), without any compression or over production aiming to create the perception of a real sampled choir. The dynamic layers blend beautifully together and offer you amazing freedom and emotion.

VoP also features Poly-Legato and Divisi functions across each voice and, if desired, the ability to play the entire choir from one midi channel (the normal setting is four midi channels - one per voice).

Over 27000 samples.

MASSIVE RANGES - Basses E2-E4 , Tenors C3-C5, Altos G3-E5, Sopranos C4-C6

These are the widest ranges of any sampled choir library AND every sample for every note, vowel, consonant, mic position and dynamic is exclusive i.e. there is no sample stretching to cover bad notes or falsely extend the ranges!






*Voices of Prague Used in an Epic Style by Justin Matthews*
[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/scoringfilm/voices-of-prague-dark-city[/flash]


*Naked Demo - Using RENDER settings - tight syllables* this time featuring our Eastern NKM playing Well known Russian Folk Song Katyusha. This demo is completely out of the box again.

[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/virharmonic/katyusha-naked-demo[/flash]

Here is a small demo by the amazing Christof Unterberger to wet your taste buds -using live play setting.

[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/virharmonic/christof-unterberger-voices-of-prague[/flash]

and one more from me - using live play setting 

[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/virharmonic/viva[/flash]


* BRAND NEW DEMO FROM CHRISTOF - ANGELIC CHOIR IN ACTION AGAIN - Settings for Render/Bounce *

[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/virharmonic/christof-unterberger-voices-of[/flash]


*NOW AVAILABLE*

*PRICE:
Launch Discount price: $424* (Extended till 30th November)
RRP From 1st December: $449 *
The Price is in US Dollars.

Library Requires FULL KONTAKT 4.2.3+. At least Dual Core, 4Gig Ram and 10GB Hard Drive Space.

For demos and further information please click HERE for full specifications.

We will be checking here regularly and answering any and all questions.

*Competition:*

As we are a new developer, we have decided to increase our followers by selling our souls out to Facebook.

Those of you, who will like the the Virharmonic Facebook Page (Click HERE to go on our page) will be in with a chance to win our Library, Voices of Prague.

One random name will be drawn out of those who like our Facebook page before the 30th October 2012! 

WINNER IS NOW ANNOUNCED on our facebook page and the competition is CLOSED! We will still be happy when you like us, so you get all the gossip first hand 

*SO GET LIKING!!!* 



*Sneak Peak Video*



Naked Demo from Sneak Peak Video VoP singing in English:

[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/virharmonic/track-played-in-sneak-peak[/flash]

* Syllable Sequencing First Look  *



* Poly Legato Tutorial *



* Step by step on mixing Katyusha with Voices of Prague *
Also a small bonus showing you on how to use external reverbs with our library


Description to the Poly Legato Tutorial :Just to remember when going up higher notes first and when going down lower notes first. Simples 

* Vocal Ranges and how to utilize them in different workflows *



We would like to take this opportunity to be scrutinized  If you have any questions let us know.


Best Regards,

Ondrej Pochyly
Producer


----------



## MaestroRage (Sep 20, 2012)

x_X!!!!

(throws credit card at monitor repeatedly).

Come on give us a price point at least, only 10 days away from release.

Could this product truly be the one to finally dethrone EW Symphonic Choirs?


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague*

We will tell you soon and I can also say that it won't take the full ten days for you to find out 

Thank you for your interest.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Sep 20, 2012)

Great! A Choir with 12 divisi groups! Hello Lauridsen, Sandström, Whitacre, Hassler etc. I think your Demo Ondrej is by far the best of those three. Very curious about the price and how hard it is to achieve good results. But somehow I'm not so shure that is going to be affordable for me, since sampling in a church in Praque does definetly not mean that this will be cheap... anyway congrats on this product, looks like it has been hard work


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague*

To answer the previous question how easy is it to use this library? Well, you type the syllables in and than play the notes. Not much to it really  or you use presets if you are in a big rush.

Price will remain a secret for now


----------



## MaestroRage (Sep 20, 2012)

so now that i'm calmer, I have many questions for you. I hope you can answer some of them.

1. pp/mf/ff layers for both sus/stac? Are there those furious epic FF stac shouts or did you guys feel a more tame direction was better?

2. When you say type in the syllables, do you mean we should spell words out phonetically, or as the word would be spelled? 

3. Are you guys planning a soloist extension to this product if it does well? (hint: I would throw money at that one as well)

4. Are there any video walk through planned?

5. Are there any promotional pricing period planned (I guess this one would be answered a few days later, but i'm so impatient and must know)

6. will this be an NI encoded library (as in I can see it in the instrument list) or will we require full version of Kontakt 4.2.3 to use it?


----------



## benmrx (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague*

Looking forward to more info. Website says the price is 'attractive'... leads me to believe it will be competetitive with other Kontakt based choirs.


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague*

I'll try to answer all the questions one by one 

1. pp/mf/ff layers for both sus/stac? Are there those furious epic FF stac shouts or did you guys feel a more tame direction was better? 

It is more of F-FF rather than Furious FF-FFF. The reason for this was that the library is a living concept so if people ask us for this and the library does well, we will than add it in. However due to the large number of samples which were needed we spared the singers of Furious FF so they had some voice left for the rest  Saying all that This library can sound very epic and you can do Staccs and Marcatos which are very effective.

2. When you say type in the syllables, do you mean we should spell words out phonetically, or as the word would be spelled? 

It is through a phonetic keyboard but the learning curve is very easy, which was our main aim. (similar to any other choir library out there)

3. Are you guys planning a soloist extension to this product if it does well? (hint: I would throw money at that one as well) 

There are many plans, but as you've probably already guessed we are very secretive 


4. Are there any video walk through planned? 

yes there will be a walk through 

5. Are there any promotional pricing period planned (I guess this one would be answered a few days later, but i'm so impatient and must know)

There might be one ???


----------



## MaestroRage (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for answering my questions (at least most of them !

I added another question a few minutes i'd like to re-iterate. Is the library NI encoded or do we require full version of Kontakt to use it?


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Sep 20, 2012)

hm, i wonder how capable this will be of latin lyrics. I mean - is there a syllable set made out of the english language and another one made from slavonic languages? i think this approach might be really good since in different languages the same thing is pronounced in a different way - but does this cover the syllables that sung latin is made of?


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague*

The library will require a full kontakt 4+ licence. At least at the beginning. We might decide to do a Sampler version as well. But to save space you will be able to choose and download either ncw compressed files or wav files. You will be able to download both as well if you wish. The CPU and memory footprint is definitely lower with ncw and we didn't find any quality drop during our extensive testing.


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague*

The Choir can sing Latin, English and Slavonic- this was one of our reasons for recording in Prague. You can also hear in the second demo it can handle French as well 

The layout will be explained in the walk through video which will come soon


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Sep 20, 2012)

thanks, seems like your a real salesman, answering so quickly in the mid of the night


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague*

As our designer says : Sleep is for wimps :D Since the recording we got used to sleepless nights in our studio 

Plus for us, it is about giving you good service guys. We have worked on it for over a Year from the first beta recordings in England to recording amazing singers from Prague Philharmonic Choir. Our Programmer has worked on it tirelessly and I barely left the studio.

Trust us that we are just as excited as you are about this library coming out


----------



## Reegs (Sep 20, 2012)

You can understand the syllables!!

Sounds great! I look forward to hearing more and learning more about it.

You mention that the ncw tweaks have decreased load. Having developed a few scripts I know that it can bog down the processor pretty fast. What sort of specs are needed to run VoP with good success? Can you run other libs alongside it or is it more of a render-and-bounce thing?

Looking forward to the walkthrough too!

Pete


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague*

Sounds good guys.

One thing tho - please do not forget the naked demos: no compression, no eq, no added verb, and most importantly - _choir alone (no other music/instruments)_. I love Requiem Pro, and am down for another lib to add to it. Not sure how others feel, but unlike other libs, I will not even consider a choir lib unless I hear a couple of completely naked demos. So please guys, go naked. :D 

Cheers.


----------



## FriFlo (Sep 21, 2012)

I think it sounds better then the old EW Choir, but there still seems to be a very low volume of the consonants. Could there be a demo, where you actually understand the text better? Maybe it's just me ...
Other than that: Congrats!


----------



## FriFlo (Sep 21, 2012)

I hear some syllables sticking out really unnaturally. E.g. at 1.06 in demo two in the Soprano. Maybe this is just bad programming. Don't understand that as being rude. I just want to point you to something that might be easily adjusted ...


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague*

The Last two demos - Viva and on our website you can hear Eternal Father, are almost naked demos. IE we have used only what Logic Express or any other basic DAW offers - EQ. There will be Completely naked walk through s . They will show the sound out of the box but also Explain how to use the library.
ViVa Also contains LASS strings in the Background which use separate Reverb .

Could you elaborate a bit more about the 1.06? It sings ViVa La Republika and the sopranos used Rolled RR for the Republika which I felt was most natural in this case, other than that I can't hear anything sticking out. Although the strings join in heavier. 

The library will have more than one setting, but the ViVa Demo was made on i7,12Gig Ram Imac. The Computer was not peaking and still had room for the orchestra without too much problem. If you load the whole library it will take about 4.24 Gig Ram. That is if you use all the Mic positions, but you can use only Decca (most natural sound if you have limited power) and than it will take 1.3 Gig Ram. At this load you can still Syllable Sequence.

I have managed to run this library with VSL Special Edition Loaded on i5 dual core Laptop with 6 Gig Ram. That is why we have developed different nkms for different power computers.

Thanks guys for all the comments and keep it coming


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague*

Any soloists?


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague*

No Soloists in This release/product... I really can say no more at this point 

Saying that, you can Activate just one Divisi in the Voice group and it will give you very clean Chamber like sound allowing you to use it almost as a Solo. This will be shown in the Walk through next week.


----------



## shakuman (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague*

Wow! it sounds amazing..Please guys, arrange for video tutorial before the release date. o[])


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague*

Hm, this is interesting for shure.
But after listening to the three demos, I have to say, I can get better results with EWSC. It sounds very disconected an there are a lot of unnatural swells going on between notes. 

Are there possibilities to overlap certain syllables to get better connections like in East West? 

Are there Round Robin on things like "t" "th" "s" "sh" ? Becouse the repeating s & t made EWSC pracically unusable for most things.


----------



## FriFlo (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague*



Virharmonic @ Fri Sep 21 said:


> Could you elaborate a bit more about the 1.06? It sings ViVa La Republika and the sopranos used Rolled RR for the Republika which I felt was most natural in this case, other than that I can't hear anything sticking out. Although the strings join in heavier.



Gladly:
The "Re-" from Republica sticks out in a strange way. I an't agree with EW Choirs sounding better than this. But I still would like an answere if you can overcome this problem from EW, when you listen to the text: "Huh? they mumbled something, but I am not sure what ...!" I think your take sounds a little more natural than EW. To be fair ... sometimes real Choir recordings are difficult to understand, too. But if I were to buy another wordbuilder Choir, it would have to enable me to do a broader variety of stuff than EW already does. Creating my own strong phrases like you get from Requiem, would be one thing ... simply not possible with EWSC and I didn't hear anything in your demos that makes me think, your library could do that. But the soft sounds are nice - just a little bit more consonants IMO!


----------



## FriFlo (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague*



MA-Simon @ Fri Sep 21 said:


> Are there possibilities to overlap certain syllables to get better connections like in East West?
> 
> Are there Round Robin on things like "t" "th" "s" "sh" ? Becouse the repeating s & t made EWSC pracically unusable for most things.



Very valid points IMO!


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague*

To FriFlow : We have sampled two types of R- English and Rolled RR, Rolled R is more aggressive in nature, so it stands out more. We could have used the English R and than it would be softer and not stand out as much,but I felt that the Rolled R felt better. It is always to the taste of the person Sequencing the Syllables I guess.

The library can sing quite clearly within reason. If you are building words or as we call it Syllable Sequencing you will never achieve the clarity of recorded phrase, but rather the perception of singing which comes very close to recorded phrase. With our choir you can write and understand what they sing which was the aim. As will be shown in the Videos later next week you can also change a lot of parameters to make it more or less pronounced, dependent on your exact needs. You can build and save phrases as well but all this is user friendly, easy and quick to do. We will try to address this in our videos.

MA-Simon : With our library you can simply type and play. There are no envelopes for you to adjust or deal with. Part of the swells is me riding the modwheel too hard. The ViVa for example took only few mins to sequence the choir once I knew what I wanted to write. Of course that to produce the track as the whole took longer 

And Finally: Yes all our consonants and vowels have automated Round Robins and Humanization to make sure it feels natural.


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague*

Sounds very tempting if the price also makes it tempting. Naked demos PLEASE....like Riffwraith said. How much disk space will VoP take up in NCW format?

Thanks,

Sean


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague*

We felt that the best naked Demos will be done using Videos. We will play the library live and show everyone how is it used. The PRICE will be announced Later today including some special Surprise for you all 

I will produce the ViVa naked later today if I get some time and upload it on SoundCloud. (from my excessive beta testing to make sure that everything is perfect  ) I


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague*



Virharmonic @ Fri Sep 21 said:


> We felt that the best naked Demos will be done using Videos. We will play the library live and show everyone how is it used. The PRICE will be announced Later today including some special Surprise for you all
> 
> I will produce the ViVa naked later today if I get some time and upload it on SoundCloud. (from my excessive beta testing to make sure that everything is perfect  ) I



Great! Cannot wait to see the video and find out the price. SIZE of the library in NCW format please?

Thanks,

Sean


----------



## adg21 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague*

Interesting.

I rarely hear a sampled choir where you can actually clearly hear what is being sung, would like to hear a naked demo where that is the case if possible


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague*

The Size will be under 10 GB. We are still adding FX part to this library hence I can't give you exact number. As this library is a living concept it will grow with time and will probably breach the 10gb size limit we have tried to meet.

Currently This library can do Sustains, Poly legato, Staccs and Marcato all this with Divisi function active. 

All these functions are integral part of the Syllable Sequencing. Voices are an amazing instrument and we have captured many more things, but this will all come later.. Some of these features will be free or discounted for existing users. The total price an existing Customer will pay will always be lower than for new customers. That is our business strategy and we are happy to be open with it.

Best Regards

Ondrej Pochyly
Developer


----------



## FriFlo (Sep 21, 2012)

In is rather the "e" of the word republica that sticks out very much, less the RR that was disturbing me ... regarding the clarity of pronounciation - yes, it is of course unfair to compare phrases vs. wordbuilder libraries, you have a point!


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague*

Fair point. I will look into it and if it is due to the library I will make sure it doesn't happen in the released version  Personally I think it is my mad mod wheel rodeo where the mod went up dramatically after the RR which would have made it stand out a bit more.

I'm currently in the middle of making another big announcement for you guys which I hope you will like regarding this library  and also preparing a technical Audio Demo showing Syllable Sequencing , Clarity, Divisi, Positioning ect... I will use the whole Choir and parts of it so you can hear the differences between Choir All Divs active. 2 Divs Active, 3 Divs active, Close,Decca, Far and Full mix. It might be bit long, but we want you to know and hear all the beauty of this library


----------



## MaestroRage (Sep 21, 2012)

Very much looking forward to seeing that!


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague - Competition and Price Announced!*

ORIGINAL POST UPDATED. Hope you like the news


----------



## MaestroRage (Sep 21, 2012)

Loving the info. I think however you guys should consider extending the pre-order pricing for 2 weeks post launch. 5 days is not a lot of time to get word around, and people may want to try and save up a little before they can get it.


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague - Competition and Price Announced!*

We might extend it if people ask us for it over and over and over :D We will see after the Launch  I'll get back to the Technical Demo


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow, what a pleasant surprise! I'll look forward to seeing the tech demo video, but my knee-jerk reaction is that it's great to see another choir library that isn't strongly oriented toward "epic" scoring, and it's also great to see a modern choir lib featuring a good Eastern(ish) European choir.


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague - Competition and Price Announced!*

Due to the amount of "heckling" for DRY/NAKED/PURE demo I have just done a small Technical Demo  It shows the different mic positions and Trust me when I say that it is naked to the bone... No additional EQ what so ever (I've actually turned off our preset EQ in Kontakt so you can hear them singing butt naked)

It is currently uploading on SoundCloud and I will post the link when I come back from walking the dog... (Who suffered greatly during the Soprano Slicing... Dog Ears :D, still traumatized six months later. )


----------



## benmrx (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague - Competition and Price Announced!*

Oohh. A better deal than I was expecting and with the pre-order price.... I'm fighting the urge to purchase right away. VERY curios to see some walk-throughs.


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague - Competition and Price Announced!*

Well, walk throughs won't come through until the GUI is completed (still some changes are going on to give it uniform,user friendly, great look) I would also like to point out that we don't actually accept pre orders just yet :D But really great to hear that you are excited about the product benmrx.

But for now I've uploaded and shared in my original post a technical butt naked demo so you can hear for yourself the clarity with which this choir can Syllable Sequence.

This is a first example using Latin.

During our Video Walkthrough we will show live play as well, but it is no different to the technical Demo as it is one take just spread across different scales


----------



## Cruciform (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague - Competition and Price Announced!*

I like the premise and the demos, and accordingly have liked your FB page.

EWQLSC is a great library but I always spent so much time programming that I lost the joy of writing. You have me very much intrigued and I'm thinking this will complement Requiem very well which is currently the only choir lib I'm using. Looking forward to watching your walkthroughs so I can make a more informed decision. Hopefully the walkthroughs will predate close of pre-ordering? :wink: 

But sounds great! :D


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague - Competition and Price Announced!*

Yes, sound is really good, you don not need to drench it in "epic".. Unfortunately I don´t need voices at the moment but if I ever will, I will jump on your train immediately


----------



## Udo (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague - Competition and Price Announced!*

I'd like to hear how intelligible elaborate English can sound using this syllable lib (e.g. when used for some satirical work).


----------



## Graham Keitch (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague - Competition and Price Announced!*

Any plans for adding a boy's choir to this? This would be stunning - and would make it the ultimate angelic choir! I see you did some work on this in England. Get back here as quick as possible please and sign up a few recording sessions with one of our cathedral choirs. And while you're at it, some counter tenors too! 

Talking of tenors - what is their range and any chance I could hear what they sound like at the top of it please? This is where my other choir libraries fall badly short.

Great work - will be ordering soon.

Graham


----------



## ThomasL (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague - Competition and Price Announced!*

Thanks for the naked "walk through". Really like what I'm hearing. Those basses sound great!


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague - Competition and Price Announced!*

The Ranges are as follows - Bass E2-E4 (The lower range will be increased during the life of the library - living concept)
- Tenor -C3-C5, Altos - G3-E5, Sopranos C4-C6

These are the widest ranges of any sampled choir library AND every sample for every note, vowel, consonant, mic position and dynamic is exclusive i.e. there is no sample stretching to cover bad notes or falsely extend the ranges.

We have recorded the most commonly considered ranges for each voice. This has made it a major challenge at the beginning, because I'm not sure if you have ever asked your singers to sing at the top of their range repeatedly Ah in Forte, but the looks on their faces were priceless. 

You can actually hear some of the High Tenors in the First two Demos, They blend very nicely with the Altos.

Massive Thanks to the Singers from Prague Philharmonic Choir who recorded with me tirelessly and didn't moan as much as I expected although they have said, that this was their most technically challenging work they have ever done. They are amazing guys and if you ever want to record cinematic choir (they have a very long list of film credits) they are great guys to go to.

To Graham : There are many plans for the future, but as you have already guessed we have kept this library secret for a long time and intend to do the same with the others for the time being 

Udo: That is a challenge I struggle to resist  Satirical English singing with Syllable Sequencing... If I get some time I will try to write a short Demo on this (naked of course so you can understand the words quite clearly)

Cruciform - There is no programming with us. You load it - type in the Syllables using letters and than play it. We have developed a universal blending setting (which can be adjusted in expert page by those who need that extra control) but in general you won't need to touch it. So in short - Type - Play. Very Simple.

Walkthrough will be made before we launch the library. Our Graphics designer is currently working long hours to give you the GUI you deserve 

Thank You for your support.

Best Regards


Ondrej Pochyly
Developer


----------



## tmcewen (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague - Competition and Price Announced!*

Extremely impressed so far. Cant wait for a walk through. =o 

I know this is a stupid question but does the library contain sampled legato or scripted?


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague - Competition and Price Announced!*



tmcewen @ Sat Sep 22 said:


> Extremely impressed so far. Cant wait for a walk through. =o
> 
> I know this is a stupid question but does the library contain sampled legato or scripted?



It is scripted. We recorded all legato transitions live, however it must be considered that if the full template is used, there could be 540 samples active per syllable ( 3mics x 3 cross-fade layers x 5 syllable parts (letters) x 12 divisi voice parts), To save drain on system resources we decided to script the vocal Legato ( which by the way is definitely one of the most difficult to emulate). The Script provides smooth subtle transitions rather than big scoops/slurs/glisses.

* This brand new legato script does not feature in the current Demos as it was not ready when the demos were written. Tech Demos Showing our brand new Legato during Syllable Sequencing will be part of the WalkThrough.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Sep 22, 2012)

are going to have edu discounts some day?


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 22, 2012)

rocking.xmas.man @ Sat Sep 22 said:


> are going to have edu discounts some day?



Yes, we will. Discounts are not combinable so there is no need to put it up until the pre-order part is over. It will be $50 off our library(so the same as the preorder price at the moment).It will enable you to use it for commercial use. We will not restrict this licence in any way. Just make it cheaper!

Disclaimer : Proof of Study/Teaching is required.


----------



## jigsawlogic (Sep 23, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague - Competition and Price Announced!*

Sounds great! 

There seem to be rather hard cutoffs between syllables which tend to lift the veil, but I'm sure improvements are in the works, and you definitely have put together a commendable first offering. 

Thanks for taking things a step closer towards perfectly controllable vocalization. Now just another step forwards towards believability, and you have an absolute knockout winner.

EDIT: Just listened to the naked samples. Seems much better, and I can def. see this blending in w/ an orch. setting nicely. However, still feel the "stitching" from syllable to syllable needs to somehow be tucked into the sound a bit more, esp. on the close mics. But still a great job, very promising lib, which appeared out of nowhere! So kudos to ur hard work.


----------



## shakuman (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague - Competition and Price Announced!*

Congrats Guys! but are you serious about the price, 540$ for EU customers >8o ! Realivox still for 295$!..


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague - Competition and Price Announced!*



shakuman @ Mon Sep 24 said:


> Congrats Guys! but are you serious about the price, 540$ for EU customers >8o ! Realivox still for 295$!..



Totally different products, no?


----------



## shakuman (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague - Competition and Price Announced!*



jamwerks @ Mon Sep 24 said:


> shakuman @ Mon Sep 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Guys! but are you serious about the price, 540$ for EU customers >8o ! Realivox still for 295$!..
> ...



Yes both are different..but I am just comparing the price range, Soundiron Mars+Venus for 559$ is this make any sense for you? Ok the walk through video tutorial will explain if the library will worth the price or not. o[])


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Sep 24, 2012)

you should include the vat for the olympus symphonic choir as well, when you compare the price tag. then it's 540 VoP - 670 Olympus. This seems quite fair. Olympus is much bigger in filesize because of true legato recordings, but VoP is much more flexible when it comes down to lyrics. Of course there may be differences in sound and usability. But Compared with Voxos and reqiuem light i think VoP's price makes perfectly sense.

How is the compensation for the choir by the way? are they getting permanently refunds from each selling licence of VoP, or have they been paid once?


----------



## shakuman (Sep 24, 2012)

rocking.xmas.man @ Mon Sep 24 said:


> you should include the vat for the olympus symphonic choir as well, when you compare the price tag. then it's 540 VoP - 670 Olympus. This seems quite fair. Olympus is much bigger in filesize because of true legato recordings, but VoP is much more flexible when it comes down to lyrics. Of course there may be differences in sound and usability. But Compared with Voxos and reqiuem light i think VoP's price makes perfectly sense.
> 
> How is the compensation for the choir by the way? are they getting permanently refunds from each selling licence of VoP, or have they been paid once?



To correct you I bought Venus and Mars as a download and they didn't charge me for vat! There are many companies don't charge a vat for products shipped as a download.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Sep 24, 2012)

oh - didn't know that, thanks!


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 24, 2012)

shakuman @ Mon Sep 24 said:


> rocking.xmas.man @ Mon Sep 24 said:
> 
> 
> > you should include the vat for the olympus symphonic choir as well, when you compare the price tag. then it's 540 VoP - 670 Olympus. This seems quite fair. Olympus is much bigger in filesize because of true legato recordings, but VoP is much more flexible when it comes down to lyrics. Of course there may be differences in sound and usability. But Compared with Voxos and reqiuem light i think VoP's price makes perfectly sense.
> ...



I will investigate this.. However we are EU based firm like Spitfire and VSL so we are Subjects to EU Law.. :/. We have managed to resolve it that at least from the Beginning we won't charge VAT for our EU Customers. Thank you for bringing it up and pointing it to us. We want to be fair and competitive.


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague - Competition and Price Announced!*

Pre-Orders will start from 20:00 on the 25th September of Central European Time

And to show you our love and what the choir can do out of the box we have uploaded another completely Naked Choir Demo - This time is in Russian - Red Armies Favourite during the 2nd WW. If it lifted their spirits :D

Demo Can be heard from the main post.


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague - Competition and Price Announced!*

Website is currently being updated to Deliver you more info and also to allow for pre-orders. 

The Pre-orders should be available from 8pm of Central European Time.

We can also confirm that we can use a tax allowance at the beginning of our trading which enables us NOT to charge VAT for EU Customers (This won't be possible for a long time as when we reach the VAT threshold we will have no choice, but to start charging VAT)

THAT MEANS THAT WE ARE NOT CHARGING VAT FOR EU CUSTOMERS, SO THE PRICE IS THE SAME FOR EVERYBODY - $399 for Pre-order and $449 there after.

This is for limited time only, so order soonish to avoid disappointment when we run out of the Tax Exemption allowance.

Thank You Guys for you support.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Sep 25, 2012)

great news, Ondrej! also a nice demo of katjusha. the 'sh' sounds a bit interesing though - i would have thought of a much thicker 'sch' sound. But that might come down to personal taste. Good Luck with the ongoing sells!


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 25, 2012)

rocking.xmas.man @ Mon Sep 24 said:


> you should include the vat for the olympus symphonic choir as well, when you compare the price tag. then it's 540 VoP - 670 Olympus. This seems quite fair. Olympus is much bigger in filesize because of true legato recordings, but VoP is much more flexible when it comes down to lyrics. Of course there may be differences in sound and usability. But Compared with Voxos and reqiuem light i think VoP's price makes perfectly sense.
> 
> How is the compensation for the choir by the way? are they getting permanently refunds from each selling licence of VoP, or have they been paid once?



Both options were offered to them and in many ways we preferred the per licence compensation, but they went for one off fee / hourly rate. We have paid them over their normal rate and I hope that in future we can get them on per licence basis as we feel that this can have better results for them. They actually got a special Bonus as well for being so great and patient with us and singing through the Czech Winter in a church which wasn't always the warmest place on Earth.


----------



## williemyers (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague - Competition and Price Announced!*



MaestroRage said:


> I think however you guys should consider extending the pre-order pricing for 2 weeks post launch.





Virharmonic @ Fri Sep 21 said:


> We might extend it if people ask us for it over and over and over :D


Please extend the pre-order pricing?!  
Please extend the pre-order pricing?!  
Please extend the pre-order pricing?!  
will that do it?!


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-The NEW GUYS-Bringing you Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague - Competition and Price Announced!*



williemyers @ Tue Sep 25 said:


> MaestroRage said:
> 
> 
> > I think however you guys should consider extending the pre-order pricing for 2 weeks post launch.
> ...



Should we vote on how much should it be extended by... minutes, hours a day maybe???


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague- Naked Demo in Russian Uploaded. Pre-order NOW available!!!*

We have uploaded a brand new demo by Christof who included our choir in one of his tracks. Massive Thanks to him for being an amazing tester and doing these demos for us.

We are also working on getting the first look video ready for you soon 

In the mean time let us know what you think of Katyusha and Christof's new demo 

Thanks Guys for your support.


----------



## benmrx (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague- Naked Demo in Russian Uploaded. Pre-order NOW available!!!*

I can only speak for myself, but I suggest you extend the pre-order pricing to be one week AFTER you have posted the walkthru video. That way we can all watch, listen and sleep on it before making a decision.


----------



## shakuman (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague- Naked Demo in Russian Uploaded. Pre-order NOW available!!!*



benmrx @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I suggest you extend the pre-order pricing to be one week AFTER you have posted the walkthru video. That way we can all watch, listen and sleep on it before making a decision.



+1 o=?


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague- Naked Demo in Russian Uploaded. Pre-order NOW available!!!*

We are listening to all your opinions very carefully, but after a long thought it has been decided that the pre-order discount will stay just that- ie it is a pre-ordered price.

The point is, that it would be unfair to those customers who took the leap of faith. They are the ones, that should be rewarded with the $50 Dollars discount off the RRP.

The good news however is, that there will be launch price: $424 available from the 1st October, as you can already download it and don't have to wait for the library. This launch discount of $25 will be available for one month and then the price will go to full RRP: $449

There will be a walk-through uploaded either later tonight or tomorrow, and that gives you a limited time to decide if you want to buy during the short pre-order time. We have done all we can to make our RRP accessible for many and had to work very hard on keeping the price this low.

Thank You for your support.

Ondrej Pochyly
Developer


----------



## Daryl (Sep 27, 2012)

shakuman @ Mon Sep 24 said:


> rocking.xmas.man @ Mon Sep 24 said:
> 
> 
> > you should include the vat for the olympus symphonic choir as well, when you compare the price tag. then it's 540 VoP - 670 Olympus. This seems quite fair. Olympus is much bigger in filesize because of true legato recordings, but VoP is much more flexible when it comes down to lyrics. Of course there may be differences in sound and usability. But Compared with Voxos and reqiuem light i think VoP's price makes perfectly sense.
> ...


Maybe not, but you should have declared your purchase to HMRC and paid that VAT anyway. By not paying it, you are acting illegally. :shock: 

D


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague- Naked Demo in Russian Uploaded. Pre-order NOW available!!!*

Extra info about the demos:

Please read the description on the Demos as we have just updated it. As we have worked on this library for so long we didn't realize that you didn't know that the demos feature two different Settings, so here we are making sure that people know.

You can play our library live and it will be forgiving if you press some wrong keys occasionally if you are in our live setting. This creates gaps between the syllables as the programme gives you more time to play chords in Divisi less accurately.

However once you have written your track and you are happy with it, you can decrease this time needed for chord recognition as you have probably some what quantized your sequence (you don't need to humanize by start points in sequencer - there is a function for that in our library which works much better and quicker). This means that our library will trust the input and play ahead what you have in your sequencer. If you are a good pianist you can just run on the tight setting, but I'm not very accurate on my timings so we made it, so it is usable even by piano players which don't always hit the right notes in the right order.

Hope this helps you to understand the differences between the Demos.

We will do a Walk through which will covers this in more detail tomorrow as it is a very important feature of our library.


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 27, 2012)

Daryl @ Fri Sep 28 said:


> shakuman @ Mon Sep 24 said:
> 
> 
> > rocking.xmas.man @ Mon Sep 24 said:
> ...



*Security!*


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague- Naked Demo in Russian Uploaded. Pre-order NOW available!!!*

Actually, Daryl is correct. If company A charges $399 plus VAT, and company B charges $399 but does not collect VAT, you can't then turn around and claim company B's product is less expensive.


----------



## Udo (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague- Naked Demo in Russian Uploaded. Pre-order NOW available!!!*



Udo @ Sat Sep 22 said:


> I'd like to hear how intelligible elaborate English can sound using this syllable lib (e.g. when used for some satirical work).





Virharmonic @ Sat Sep 22 said:


> ..... Udo: That is a challenge I struggle to resist  Satirical English singing with Syllable Sequencing...  If I get some time I will try to write a short Demo on this (naked of course so you can understand the words quite clearly).....


Ondrej, so far there's no demo that demonstates how intelligible/understandable the English is VoP can produce. That is an important issue. Please put up a naked demo with some elaborate English before the pre-order price expires. A list of all available sylables would also be helpful.


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague- Naked Demo in Russian Uploaded. Pre-order NOW available!!!*



Udo @ Fri Sep 28 said:


> Udo @ Sat Sep 22 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to hear how intelligible elaborate English can sound using this syllable lib (e.g. when used for some satirical work).
> ...



Hi Udo. I'm sorry that I didn't get time to do the Naked English Demo. I will make sure we show it singing English in the Walkthrough tomorrow. I'm better at writing things in Latin and Russian so I left the English for live examples as our choir can do it almost/just as well as the russian or latin, but we will show that tomorrow evening in the walk through where I will also show everybody how to get great results out of the box and how the library works in general. We might do more than one video tomorrow if we get the chance as there is a lot to show in terms of the possibilites. 

On the number of syllables: it is really almost unlimited as a matter of fact. You have 35 Consonant options from which 6 are double cons like ks,ts,st ect... We recorded these together.
Than you have 7 vowels.
You can blend up to 2 cons _ Vowel_2Cons and of course legato vowel morphing. So If you wanted to do legato Auh howling at the moon you can. I might just howl with the Choir in the walk through tomorrow on the moon. But I will choose some intelligent words as well.

I will adress as much as I can in the tomorrow's walk through which I hope will show you the bits you are most interested in. 

Thank you for reminding me


----------



## shakuman (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague- Naked Demo in Russian Uploaded. Pre-order NOW available!!!*



Virharmonic @ Fri Sep 28 said:


> Udo @ Fri Sep 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Udo @ Sat Sep 22 said:
> ...



Why not Today! 0oD


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague- Naked Demo in Russian Uploaded. Pre-order NOW available!!!*



shakuman @ Fri Sep 28 said:


> Virharmonic @ Fri Sep 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Udo @ Fri Sep 28 said:
> ...



I didn't realize it was past midnight  I will get the walk through done today


----------



## shakuman (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague- Naked Demo in Russian Uploaded. Pre-order NOW available!!!*

Mate, Hurry up todays is 29th of Oct..! o[])


----------



## MaestroRage (Sep 28, 2012)

What does the future hold in store for us Shaku? Any new fun libraries coming out in October?


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague- Naked Demo in Russian Uploaded. Pre-order NOW available!!!*

We are working around the clock (actually up for over 36 hours now) to deliver an amazing GUI which will be easy to use. On last minute we have decided to make some changes and although it makes it look much better, it also means that we need couple more hours or so to just implement all the changes and features. I feel that it is best to show the final GUI rather than the one we have worked with during the development or as I call it midway design. 

We will do more than one video - Sneak Peak will be around lunch time or just after. Than the Gates will open and we will be posting one after another  : Going through the syllable creating, live play, sequencing, getting best results ect... And of course showing you how easy it is to use this library to write amazing choral works.

I have also written an English singing track which will feature on the Sneak Peak and will also be uploaded on SoundCloud straight after.

Just few more hours and all will be revealed so you can fall in love with our library


----------



## tmcewen (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague- Naked Demo in Russian Uploaded. Pre-order NOW available!!!*

Cant wait to see this video. I am waiting with cash in hand o[])


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague- Naked Demo in Russian Uploaded. Pre-order NOW available!!!*

Sneak Preview Uploaded and posted on the Main Post.

More videos will come in few hours.

Get the Popcorn and drink ready for this evening


----------



## MacQ (Sep 29, 2012)

The video audio is in mono ... is that intentional?


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague- Sneak Peak Video Uploaded. Pre-order NOW available!!!*

I've used a screen capture on Mac, so I didn't really check that. I will have a look when we do the rest of the videos shortly.

MONO definitely wasn't the plan! As it was recorded using 2 mics so I thought we can get a nice stereo, but it seems that Screen Capture had different plans.

I'll see what I can do about it in our next video.

Coming up next will be syllable sequencing - Slightly longer, but more fun 

All and more will be coming through tonight.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Sep 29, 2012)

so you have mic'd some speakers for the video? The sound seems to be quite tinny - this may be the reason because in most of the demos this is not the case.


----------



## playz123 (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague- Sneak Peak Video Uploaded. Pre-order NOW available!!!*



Virharmonic @ Sat Sep 29 said:


> I've used a screen capture on Mac, so I didn't really check that. I will have a look when we do the rest of the videos shortly.
> 
> MONO definitely wasn't the plan! As it was recorded using 2 mics so I thought we can get a nice stereo, but it seems that Screen Capture had different plans.
> 
> ...





C/O: http://www.alexpfeffer.net/how-to-set-up-your-sequencer-and-headset-for-a-screencast/ (http://www.alexpfeffer.net/how-to-set-u ... creencast/)


****************


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague- Sneak Peak Video Uploaded. Pre-order NOW available!!!*

I have realized it now. This was just a quick sneak preview. Now we are going to do the Syllable Sequencing and how to make it sing for you.

We will not record the speakers in the next one as you are right that it looses a lot of the colour and detail which we have worked so hard for.

An hour or so and we will post another video.

All the syllable Sequencing will be played live and Out of the box sound so you can hear it how it sounds before you put it into your mix through other plugins.


----------



## playz123 (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague- Sneak Peak Video Uploaded. Pre-order NOW available!!!*



Virharmonic @ Sat Sep 29 said:


> I have realized it now. This was just a quick sneak preview. Now we are going to do the Syllable Sequencing and how to make it sing for you.
> 
> We will not record the speakers in the next one as you are right that it looses a lot of the colour and detail which we have worked so hard for.
> 
> ...





C/O: http://www.alexpfeffer.net/how-to-set-up-your-sequencer-and-headset-for-a-screencast/ (http://www.alexpfeffer.net/how-to-set-u ... creencast/)


****************


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague- Sneak Peak Video Uploaded. Pre-order NOW available!!!*



playz123 @ Sat Sep 29 said:


> Virharmonic @ Sat Sep 29 said:
> 
> 
> > I have realized it now. This was just a quick sneak preview. Now we are going to do the Syllable Sequencing and how to make it sing for you.
> ...



Thank You for the Advise  Sadly we have many microphones in here, but none of them are USB :/ We have gone for the usual rooting in Logic. It is a bit of a pain, but hopefully it will work nicely  We want you to hear it as clearly as possible.


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague- Sneak Peak Video Uploaded. Pre-order NOW available!!!*

It is 24Hours into the Pre-Order Discount going in the wind. We are about to start recording more videos-finally worked out how to get the right sound setup working so you hear our library in crystal clarity 

Within next two hours we will upload few more videos showing different Features 

Firstly we will do Syllable Sequencing.

Now uploaded

Than Poly Legato

Shown in the end of the second video

Thirdly Expert Page.

Will be done after the launch

This will cover all the main points which is good to be familiar with our library.

Those who ordered the library already will be receiving within next 5 hours their download links (this is system generated but each get unique link to a unique download as the library is watermarked - our special design)

Regards

Ondrej


----------



## playz123 (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague- Sneak Peak Video Uploaded. Pre-order NOW available!!!*



Virharmonic @ Sat Sep 29 said:


> Thank You for the Advise  Sadly we have many microphones in here, but none of them are USB :/ We have gone for the usual rooting in Logic. It is a bit of a pain, but hopefully it will work nicely  We want you to hear it as clearly as possible.



Well, even Alex has switched from using a USB headset to a mic now, so I understand completely. Some of the principles though remain the same. I use a mic myself....never could get decent results with a headset....and a mic is definitely better. Better still is when one has the option of recording the audio and video separately at different times. But that isn't practical for you folks right now.  Anyway looking forward to hearing whatever you are able to produce. Cheers.


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague- Sneak Peak Video Uploaded. Pre-order NOW available!!!*

So the Walkthrough for Syllable sequencer is uploading now and it shouldn't be long anymore. This is the main part of the library and everything I play there is live and out of the box. We will do full tutorials over the next week, once we sort through the orders. Send everybody their purchased products and look forward to hearing how you guys can use it.

We are looking for Demo Makers so those who buy the library and want to send us a Demo please email on [email protected]

We are looking to build relationships with our Demo makers and not only will they get our forthcoming products for free, but they will also get them ahead of anybody else as beta testers.

Thank You for your Support on the Forum.


----------



## shakuman (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague- Sneak Peak Video Uploaded. Pre-order NOW available!!!*



Virharmonic @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> So the Walkthrough for Syllable sequencer is uploading now and it shouldn't be long anymore.



I couldn't find any tutorial! >8o the link please? o[])


----------



## MaestroRage (Sep 30, 2012)

my money is now your money. I very much look forward to putting this through it's paces later today.


----------



## Udo (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague- Sneak Peak Video Uploaded. Pre-order NOW available!!!*



shakuman @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Virharmonic @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> 
> 
> > So the Walkthrough for Syllable sequencer is uploading now and it shouldn't be long anymore.
> ...


The 1st post in this thread.


----------



## shakuman (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague- Sneak Peak Video Uploaded. Pre-order NOW available!!!*



Udo @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> shakuman @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Virharmonic @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> ...



Oops! Thanks Udo.


----------



## shakuman (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Sequencing video uploaded.Pre-order Ends Today at 12pm UTC*

From the second video tutorial I didn't find any different between VoP and EastWest symphonic Choir both look similar even the tone! am I wrong? :roll: I hope yes.


----------



## Udo (Sep 30, 2012)

shakuman @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> From the second video tutorial I didn't find any different between VoP and EastWest symphonic Choir both look similar even the tone! am I wrong? :roll: I hope yes.


I have EW Symphonic Choir (with VOTA expansion). I was considering VoP as a possible alternative/supplement to get quicker results for creating specific phrases, but the results I've heard so far, although quicker, don't appear to come close to what's achievable with EWSC and Wordbuilder. Intelligibility (which is very important for some of my projects) seems very poor. 

BTW, apart from SATB, EWSC gives you a Boys Choir plus Solo Soprano, Alto and Boy (although the soloists don't work with the Wordbuilder). There's also the VOTA expansion (voices with additional dynamics and vibrato levels - integrated into WordBuilder).


----------



## shakuman (Sep 30, 2012)

Udo @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> shakuman @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> 
> 
> > From the second video tutorial I didn't find any different between VoP and EastWest symphonic Choir both look similar even the tone! am I wrong? :roll: I hope yes.
> ...



Thanks Udo! but i am talking about the feeling, to my ear the tones look similar! do you get my point.. ~o)


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 30, 2012)

shakuman @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Udo @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> 
> 
> > shakuman @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> ...






I've been avoiding getting into a talk about competition as I don't find it professional, BUT THESE ARE ALL ORIGINAL SAMPLES and ORIGINAL Scripting. THE RANGES by themselves exceed the competitor by far. We have worked very tirelessly on this for a long time and the tonal quality is different to our main rival. The Colour is much richer the dynamics are completely different. The positions of mics are very different.
The Script and thousand and one things are completely different. 
Please listen to all the demos and you will realize that this potential accusation was not fair! I would go as far as saying that the only similarity is that both libraries are Choir libraries.


Regards

Ondrej


----------



## shakuman (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Sequencing video uploaded.Pre-order Ends Today at 12pm UTC*

Hi Ondrej.
As I said I hope I am wrong! BTW I hope you show us more tutorial by tonight..

Warm regards,

Shakuman.


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Sequencing video uploaded.Pre-order Ends Today at 12pm UTC*

Hi Shakuman.

I had to jump in and defend our product as we have put thousands of hours of work into this and many sleepless nights. I think that if you listen to the dynamic ranges, pronunciation and just the overall sound it is very different. With our choir you can get much closer to the singers as well. This was very important to us. The singers themselves are truly amazing and sung for us even at the top of their ranges. We could have included soloists doing Ah, Eh, but we haven't done so as we are working on another product which will complement this library and we will do a very special deal for owners of this library. We haven't put it together with this product because it would delay this library by another 2 month at least due to the sheer number of samples which needs to be still tweaked.

Udo: Sadly I'm not an english native and writing in english is not natural to me hence I wrote the previous demos in Latin and Russian. I hope that once we get Demos from composers who can write good choral music in English this library will prove to you it's potential and capability.

There will be a walkthrough later this afternoon which will show how katyusha was done and how to get most out of our library.

Regards

Ondrej


----------



## shakuman (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Sequencing video uploaded.Pre-order Ends Today at 12pm UTC*

Hi Ondrej.
Please do a small video tutorial regarding to Katyusha track ?

Best,

shakuman.


----------



## Udo (Sep 30, 2012)

Virharmonic @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> shakuman @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Udo @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> ...


Sorry Ondrej, my comment was not a critcism of the quality of VoP as a whole, but about the intelligibility/understandability of the custom phrases it produces, which, judging by what I've heard so far, is a bit diappointing compared with the only other choir lib that has that facility.

I like many aspects of VoP and I may still buy it, but intelligibility of the custom phrases is an important issue for me (and custom phrasing is promoted as a key feature of VoP).


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 30, 2012)

Udo @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Virharmonic @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> 
> 
> > shakuman @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> ...



I agree that intelligibility is important. I hope that the next Walkthrough although in Russian will show you another key feature which does help with in this matter.
We have tried to make a choir library which can sing out of the box ie - so you don't have to spend hours editing in Kontakt getting it to sound real.

We like all comments even when they are pointing on issues or things we should get better. This is not just another library which will be released and in a year you will get some sort of update to make it sound a bit better. We will be releasing updates as soon as we can incorporate what our customers want to hear. 

Regards

Ondrej


----------



## shakuman (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Sequencing video uploaded.Pre-order Ends Today at 12pm UTC*



shakuman @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Hi Ondrej.
> Please do a small video tutorial regarding to Katyusha track ?
> 
> Best,
> ...



Is possible to have it by tonight? 0oD


----------



## handz (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Sequencing video uploaded.Pre-order Ends Today at 12pm UTC*

Ahoj Ondreji, konecne se taky v Cesku nekdo k necemu odhodlal Ja jsem planoval udelat nejakou knohovnu X let, ale bohuzel z toho seslo, tak preju hodne stesti, jdu naposlouchat dema.


----------



## MaestroRage (Sep 30, 2012)

The reason I bought this library to be honest was not because of how intelligible the words were (I agree it's hard to understand them) but because the tone of the tenors and basses is by far the best i've heard in any choir (including EWSC). There is a very delicious dark and moody vibrance to them. 

I have a very strong feeling they are going to sound just fantastic when used in an aggressive piece which I hope to highlight later today.


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 30, 2012)

MaestroRage @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> The reason I bought this library to be honest was not because of how intelligible the words were (I agree it's hard to understand them) but because the tone of the tenors and basses is by far the best i've heard in any choir (including EWSC). There is a very delicious dark and moody vibrance to them.
> 
> I have a very strong feeling they are going to sound just fantastic when used in an aggressive piece which I hope to highlight later today.



We will get the Folder to you within next few hours. They are just being made and as I said earlier they are hand made for each user. Hence the video Katyusha has been pushed aside until we process all the orders. But it won't be all that long


----------



## shakuman (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Sequencing video uploaded.Pre-order Ends Today at 12pm UTC*

Hi.
Just I am asking is it a water mark protected?


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Sequencing video uploaded.Pre-order Ends Today at 12pm UTC*



shakuman @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Hi.
> Just I am asking is it a water mark protected?



The answer is simple : YES! We create unique samples for each user and unique nkms where they will have to input their licence code in order to play the library. Once they re-save their nkm they will never have to do that again.


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 30, 2012)

MaestroRage @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> The reason I bought this library to be honest was not because of how intelligible the words were (I agree it's hard to understand them) but because the tone of the tenors and basses is by far the best i've heard in any choir (including EWSC). There is a very delicious dark and moody vibrance to them.
> 
> I have a very strong feeling they are going to sound just fantastic when used in an aggressive piece which I hope to highlight later today.



I hope that you already have the sample links and now we are sending out the VoP Folders with all the remaining files. We are sending it in order of who ordered first so you should get them within an hour or so.

As the orders are now almost processed. Once we have done all the orders (priority at the moment) I will than do the Katyusha Walk Through which shouldn't take me too long. I will not remove the buy button until we have done Katyusha Walk through and it hasn't been online for at least 6 hours so We will extend the preorder discount by few hours. We feel that the videos came bit too late so we are doing this special extension.


----------



## MaestroRage (Sep 30, 2012)

I have all the samples downloaded and am eagerly waiting for the VoP folders! 

Much thanks for the tireless efforts guys.


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 30, 2012)

MaestroRage @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> I have all the samples downloaded and am eagerly waiting for the VoP folders!
> 
> Much thanks for the tireless efforts guys.



We are now sending out all the remaining files to all the customers. You should get them within half an hour


----------



## gaz (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Sequencing video uploaded.Pre-order Ends Today at 12pm UTC*

I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Sequencing video uploaded.Pre-order Ends Today at 12pm UTC*



gaz @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> I can't wait to try it out!



Your is on the way now as well. Should be with you within ten minutes 

Just few more to send out and all customer will have their Products 

Hurrey.

If you make any demos - Please share them with the world  We would love to hear what you can do with our library.

Regards

Ondrej


----------



## MaestroRage (Sep 30, 2012)

(twiddles thumbs while waiting).

Not much longer now I hope.


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 30, 2012)

*Not Long at all *



MaestroRage @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> (twiddles thumbs while waiting).
> 
> Not much longer now I hope.



I've heard somewhere in my past that patience is a virtue : Don't worry I don't have any patience either.

You hope correctly 

Not long. Trust me  I've just processed yours. Check your email


----------



## Udo (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Sequencing video uploaded.Pre-order Ends Today at 12pm UTC*

Ondrej, will you be doing a demo of "Requiem of the Lost" using VoP. :wink:


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Sequencing video uploaded.Pre-order Ends Today at 12pm UTC*

It will be redone most definitely. I will need some time to do it as the programming is very different for the library I've used and the Ours but I will definitely find time at some point and redo it. 

Well spotted


----------



## Graham Keitch (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Sequencing video uploaded.Pre-order Ends Today at 12pm UTC*

All downloaded here. Thanks for the incredible effort that has gone into delivering this on schedule. Won't be able to work on this until tomorrow but I feel confident this library has a lot of positives. The demos suggest a more detailed and intimate nature for this choir - which is exactly what I need. The softer performances and extended ranges are a definite plus for those wishing to produce mock ups of choir music as opposed to the all too familiar 'epic Hollywood (yawn!)'. And a word builder that works with Kontakt. Can't wait to get started. Thanks guys.

Graham


----------



## Udo (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Sequencing video uploaded.Pre-order Ends Today at 12pm UTC*



Virharmonic @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> It will be redone most definitely. I will need some time to do it as the programming is very different for the library I've used and the Ours but I will definitely find time at some point and redo it.
> 
> Well spotted



BTW, you keep saying your English is not very good, but it sounds rather British, with a Devon accent I'd say. :D


----------



## Graham Keitch (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Sequencing video uploaded.Pre-order Ends Today at 12pm UTC*



Udo @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Virharmonic @ Mon Oct 01 said:
> 
> 
> > It will be redone most definitely. I will need some time to do it as the programming is very different for the library I've used and the Ours but I will definitely find time at some point and redo it.
> ...




He not from Debban m'dear. But I is!!

Graham (Dartmoor, Debbon!)

www.soundclick.com/grahamkeitch


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Sequencing video uploaded.Pre-order Ends Today at 12pm UTC*

Gosh... Does it really show that I lived in Exeter for 7 years???


----------



## Graham Keitch (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Sequencing video uploaded.Pre-order Ends Today at 12pm UTC*



Virharmonic @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Gosh... Does it really show that I lived in Exeter for 7 years???



Get away me handsome! You nebber did, did y?


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Sequencing video uploaded.Pre-order Ends Today at 12pm UTC*

As all the orderes have been processed we are uploading a Quick Poly legato tutorial.

It is mostly for the 2 or 3 note same time legatos. It is simple but better show it in the video in case somebody had problems getting it to sound how they want.

We will do lot of these tutorials starting from Tuesday as we will need to take a quick short break to sleep and have one day off (minus processing the orders which can't wait of course.)

The Pre-Order PRICE is extended for one day  but one day only. That is due to how long it took us to do the videos. 

Regards

Ondrej


----------



## Udo (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Sequencing video uploaded.Pre-order Ends Today at 12pm UTC*



Virharmonic @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> Gosh... Does it really show that I lived in Exeter for 7 years???


Actually, I knew a bit about your background from an article about the production Requiem of the Lost at Time+Spce last year. I really couldn't pick the dialect although you sound British and your English is better then mine (at least the pronunciation).

To me English always seems a "speech impediment", looking at the spelling vs pronunciation. :D 

btw, I've just paid (despite my critique). :wink:


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Sequencing video uploaded.Pre-order Ends Today at 12pm UTC*



Graham Keitch @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Virharmonic @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Gosh... Does it really show that I lived in Exeter for 7 years???
> ...




Yep I did.
First moved to the Quay in Exeter and than Thorverton which is almost Exeter.


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Sequencing video uploaded.Pre-order Ends Today at 12pm UTC*



Udo @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Virharmonic @ Mon Oct 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Gosh... Does it really show that I lived in Exeter for 7 years???
> ...



I've already replied. And thank you for the support. For us the journey just begins. In Twelve month we want to make it undoubtedly the best Choral Library on the market by updating it with new features, more samples and much more...

Plus if you make something you like using our library and would like to share it I would be eager to hear it 

Regards

Ondrej


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Sep 30, 2012)

has already someone won the competition, or is there still time left to cross fingers?


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 30, 2012)

rocking.xmas.man @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> has already someone won the competition, or is there still time left to cross fingers?



I'm sorry to say but as it sais in the main post - The competition runs till 30th OCTOBER 

That of course means that there isn't a winner yet.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Sep 30, 2012)

haha! i was wrong about the month. sometimes reading twice might help - thanks anyway - that means there's a whole month left to cross fingers :D


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 30, 2012)

rocking.xmas.man @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> haha! i was wrong about the month. sometimes reading twice might help - thanks anyway - that means there's a whole month left to cross fingers :D



Do keep in mind though the competition ends at the same time as our Launch price, so you might miss out on a discount.

If you are sure that you want the library you might be better off using Either the Launch price or the extended preorder price as if you win we will simply refund you the full amount  And send you a lovely CONGRATULATIONS card - That is if you are lucky to win


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Sequencing video uploaded.Pre-order Ends Today at 12pm UTC*



shakuman @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> shakuman @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ondrej.
> ...



As soon as I had a bit of time I did the Katyusha Walk Through IE how to use our library to do sequences out of the box. It is uploading now already and will be on the front post shortly. But it may take youtube some time to convert it into all the resolutions. 

I recommend you watch all the videos at 720p as than you can see what is being clicked on.


It is still tonight/very early morning in here


----------



## shakuman (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Sequencing video uploaded.Pre-order Ends Today at 12pm UTC*



Virharmonic @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> shakuman @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> 
> 
> > shakuman @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> ...



Thanks Ondej for K. tutorial and much appreciated..From Katyusha video tutorial I noticed there is a noise like a horn or something.. it's really annoying! please check what is this exactly, the noise at 1m.10s / 1.21 / 1.44 / 1.54 / 3.27 / 3.38 / 4.11..of the tutorial..I hope you can explain what is going on..


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Sequencing video uploaded.Pre-order Ends Today at 12pm UTC*



shakuman @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> Virharmonic @ Mon Oct 01 said:
> 
> 
> > shakuman @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> ...



Hi there,

I'm sorry but I'm not sure what can you hear. What quality did you watch the video in? I've just listened to it until 2 mins extensively and I can't hear any artefacts in either 1.10, 1.21, 1.44, 1.54 or a horn like sound. I was watching the Video in 720p. Can you try to play it in different qualities and see if that helps?


----------



## shakuman (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Sequencing video uploaded.Pre-order Ends Today at 12pm UTC*



Virharmonic @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> shakuman @ Mon Oct 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Virharmonic @ Mon Oct 01 said:
> ...



Hi Ondej..I changed the video quality but the same noise still there! check from 1.53 to 1.54 it very clear..Do I need to refresh my ears! :lol:


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Sequencing video uploaded.Pre-order Ends Today at 12pm UTC*



shakuman @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> Virharmonic @ Mon Oct 01 said:
> 
> 
> > shakuman @ Mon Oct 01 said:
> ...



I'm not sure  There is a mouse click at 1.55 as I'm clicking between the screens on the Sequencer to show the running sequence. The microphone is still on while the sequence is running. They are recorded on two separate channels so you can tell that it is real


----------



## shakuman (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-RELEASED-Videos Uploaded.Pre-order Discount Extended by 24Hou*

Thanks Ondej! Process my order and I hope you send me the K. path which you used it in the K. tutorial o-[][]-o


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-RELEASED-Videos Uploaded.Pre-order Discount Extended by 24Hou*



shakuman @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> Thanks Ondej! Process my order and I hope you send me the K. path which you used it in the K. tutorial o-[][]-o



Do you use kontakt 5 or 4? I've been using that patch in Kontakt 5 and once I make my settings for each track I save it so older versions of Kontakt can not open it. If you have Kontakt 4 it isn't a problem I'll just have to make the patch for you in Kontakt 4 manually (ie do all I did in the Video to get it to sound like that) which I'm more than happy to do for you if you are using K4.

Once you place your order it is up to 24 hours for us to process is. Normally much quicker as Udo can tell you, but if the internet is slower or too many people are downloading on our server it can take a bit longer hence we say the 24 hours.

At the end of the day we have to make you your own WaterMarked version and your own nkm


----------



## shakuman (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-RELEASED-Videos Uploaded.Pre-order Discount Extended by 24Hou*



Virharmonic @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> shakuman @ Mon Oct 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Ondej! Process my order and I hope you send me the K. path which you used it in the K. tutorial o-[][]-o
> ...



Great! I am using Kontakt 2,3,4,5. but I prefer Kontakt 5, Don't worry :lol:


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-RELEASED-Videos Uploaded.Pre-order Discount Extended by 24Hou*



shakuman @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> Virharmonic @ Mon Oct 01 said:
> 
> 
> > shakuman @ Mon Oct 01 said:
> ...



Thank You. I will include the Kontakt 5 Slavonic preset for you. I'll even leave the lyrics in  . Once your order comes through we will start on the Watermarking and I should have it ready for you tomorrow during the day time once all your files are watermarked and uploaded.


----------



## shakuman (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-RELEASED-Videos Uploaded.Pre-order Discount Extended by 24Hou*

Great! thanks. 8)


----------



## shakuman (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-RELEASED-Videos Uploaded.Pre-order Discount Extended by 24Hou*



Virharmonic @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> shakuman @ Mon Oct 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Virharmonic @ Mon Oct 01 said:
> ...




Done! but don't be so late. :lol:


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-RELEASED-Videos Uploaded.Pre-order Discount Extended by 24Hou*

That all depends on the speed of the net. I've just uploaded the last purchase and it took only 3 hours or so, but I don't have power over the world of World Wide Web 

I will do my best


----------



## MaestroRage (Sep 30, 2012)

Shakuman that noise you are hearing is I believe the altos. There is a specific consonant which has that timbre, but so far it has not been a big issue for me.


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 30, 2012)

MaestroRage @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> Shakuman that noise you are hearing is I believe the altos. There is a specific consonant which has that timbre, but so far it has not been a big issue for me.



I haven't thought of that like that I must admit, but I have heard these samples more times than is healthy 

If you turn the EQ on in the buses setting it decreases any possibly overly pronounced frequencies. We have done the samples in the most natural way as timber can always be removed or suppressed, but rarely added. It is also important to remember that vocal timber changes considerably with different IRs and that is why we did our custom IRs as the Out of the Box setup.

Do any of you sleep??? Ever??


----------



## shakuman (Sep 30, 2012)

MaestroRage @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> Shakuman that noise you are hearing is I believe the altos. There is a specific consonant which has that timbre, but so far it has not been a big issue for me.



Thanks M. ..Ondej Did you get my point? o/~


----------



## Virharmonic (Sep 30, 2012)

shakuman @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> MaestroRage @ Mon Oct 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Shakuman that noise you are hearing is I believe the altos. There is a specific consonant which has that timbre, but so far it has not been a big issue for me.
> ...



I do now. It also explains why you didn't hear it later - as in the middle of the video or so I show that I'm switching the EQ on and that obviously resolved it  PS if there is a problematic consonant which comes out more than you would like, please let us know and we will sort it out for you or let you know how to (LP filters in Instruments themselves are a good starting point - You can choose in each instrument which Vowel/con you want to edit and than change the LP values for each mic position to your liking. Just remember that you need to do it for all three divs or it might not have the desired effect.) Once you are done just Save the NKM as what ever you want to call it (keeping your original NKM safe) and it will keep these settings in that nkm when you reload it next time.


----------



## shakuman (Sep 30, 2012)

Virharmonic @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> shakuman @ Mon Oct 01 said:
> 
> 
> > MaestroRage @ Mon Oct 01 said:
> ...


Hi Ondej..Please listen carefully from 12.30 to 12.31 it's still there!


----------



## Virharmonic (Oct 1, 2012)

shakuman @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> Virharmonic @ Mon Oct 01 said:
> 
> 
> > shakuman @ Mon Oct 01 said:
> ...



I'll have a look at which consonant it is.


----------



## Virharmonic (Oct 1, 2012)

Virharmonic @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> shakuman @ Mon Oct 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Virharmonic @ Mon Oct 01 said:
> ...



It might be [d'] It is a type of primarily Slavonic consonant (Close to what you say in English word "Duty" ) This can sometimes push ahead in a mix, but a bit of EQ should sort it out. As you could see this is out of the box no external adjustment video so it always help if you suit it your own demands 

If any of our customers wish to share and write a demo using our library (doesn't have to be naked as we have done quite a lot on this front already) we would love to hear it. At this stage we are looking for new Demo writers from our customer base and if we build up a relationship we would like them to become beta testers of the new updates and new products which are in the pipeline


----------



## dpasdernick (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-RELEASED-Videos Uploaded.Special Launch Price for 1 Month.*

This is really cool. I have EWSC and have used the wordbuilder but it was tough... The hardest part was explaining to people that you could type in a phrase using VOTOX...

If you ever want to have sex again don't mention the word Votox... It's the ultimate in nerd...

/\~O


----------



## Virharmonic (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-RELEASED-Videos Uploaded.Special Launch Price for 1 Month.*



dpasdernick @ Wed Oct 03 said:


> This is really cool. I have EWSC and have used the wordbuilder but it was tough... The hardest part was explaining to people that you could type in a phrase using VOTOX...
> 
> If you ever want to have sex again don't mention the word Votox... It's the ultimate in nerd...
> 
> /\~O



This made my laugh in the morning. Thank you for the dating tips 

I guess We are lucky to have partners already than. And they do know that we are bit geekish :D Comes with the territory


----------



## RobertTewes (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-RELEASED-Videos Uploaded.Special Launch Price for 1 Month.*

Are people liking this library? Does it work as described? Is it progress over EWQL library from years ago?


----------



## MaestroRage (Oct 3, 2012)

I am running this library alongside EWSC and to be honest the two layer AMAZINGLY well. In fact, so far every phrase i've typed in EWSC in Phonetics has sounded the same (speech wise, not sonic quality wise). So it's very cool to have a library that can match EWSC this way.

The effects and extra stuff is pretty cool. Not a strong selling point (since I doubt anybody is going to buy the library for just this stuff).

I personally feel this library is easier to use and gets results faster then EWSC. The tenor/basses have a brilliant tone and is more musical then EWSC, however I feel EWSC has alto/sopranos sounding better. But please bear in mind that is a very subjective critique. Some people will disagree with me i'm certain.

It feels like EWSC has more control over their syllables due to their word builder being it's own software, and I suppose for a super power user this much would be amiss, however I never really mucked around with the word builder in this regard and I find this library for the most part has a good balance between syllable lengths.

One thing I find very lacking though is range. I wish there was a "men" or "women" patch so I could use an extended range without having to do much tinkering. Right now it feels a bit constrained since if I want to go from tenor to bass unless I plan for them to speak the syllable they come in at, it breaks the planned sentence if I was able to explain that properly.

Anyway, pretty big fan myself. Can't wait to show off some tracks soon.

EDIT: Also forgot to mention that due to Kontakt you can also use this fantastic library with very minimal memory use. After i've hit the update sample pool on all the channels I can cut off about 1.4gb (total of 1.7 used for multi) in my project. In EWSC naturally due to PLAY all samples are loaded all the time. So while this is not a direct feature of the library itself, for heavy templates you can have EWSC's degree of utility at a fraction of the RAM.

EDIT EDIT: ALSO forgot to mention (lol just keep finding good stuff as I use it). Another great thing I love about this library is how all the syllables are laid out for you. With EWSC they give you a small window to scroll through all the possible sounds, but it's not always clear what combination of letters (and their respective capital lettering for some syllables) will work. Here, I haven't had to fight the builder yet. Here are my available syllables, once I know what they sound like it's all laid out bare for me.


----------



## Virharmonic (Oct 4, 2012)

MaestroRage @ Thu Oct 04 said:


> One thing I find very lacking though is range. I wish there was a "men" or "women" patch so I could use an extended range without having to do much tinkering. Right now it feels a bit constrained since if I want to go from tenor to bass unless I plan for them to speak the syllable they come in at, it breaks the planned sentence if I was able to explain that properly.
> 
> Anyway, pretty big fan myself. Can't wait to show off some tracks soon.
> 
> ...



Hi Maestro- Extra Tips are bellow - How to use the total range in synch ect.... Thank You for sharing your experience with our library


----------



## Virharmonic (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Maestro. Thank you for letting others know that our library has great features to offer 
There is couple points I'm able to help you with so you get more than you dreamed of out of our library 

You can play and create your own patch setup by using the Auto-Split and in Expert mode you can change the range. That way your male side of the choir can have up to a range from E2-C5 which should do the trick. We will do a tutorial showing how to set up your male and female only patches next week, but if you have a look into the manual you can find all the info how to set it up. (Range for Auto-Split)

The other option is to Create a Multi Timbral (4 midi channels routed into Kontakt - in Logic they called it multi timbrel)

Type the same phares to both channels (Tenor and Bass is midi 3-4) That way when you play you chose to record both channels and the Syllable sequencer will go in synch for both voices. Once you have recorded you sequence make adjustments for each voice and woala you have a very large range of male voices(E2-C5)

Please keep in mind that the Auto-Split On option is there just to get an inspiration. Once you start writing you should turn it off and work in sequencer using 4 midi routing setup. 

I hope this helps. As one of the key parts of our library are the main ranges which are full ranges for SATB. It pushes you to write a bit more like a choir master has to think, but trust me that the results are worth it. Perception of reality is increased immensely if you add the Basses to the Lower Tenors only when you want to rather than having them beeming there all the time. It also allows you to write things like tenors singing C3 gently and softly while Basses singing something in C4 more harshly. The Timber of each voice section (SATB) is different so you can combine them during your composition to get the right Timber (colour) mix for your track. This would not be possible if we joined the SA and TB. These little uses of SATB can create amazing stuff.

The Females side of the choir sounds great when you turn the EQ on(you can turn the EQ on in the Buses settings) The Reason we keep them off in the main preset is that a lot of people asked us for natural Soprano and Altos so we leave them to add extra EQ or if you don't want to tinker around just turn ours on. *Shown in the Mixing video.

Very excited to hear that you like our library and I'm eager to hear what you write using VoP 


Regards

Ondrej


----------



## Graham Keitch (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-RELEASED-Videos Uploaded.Special Launch Price for 1 Month.*

..and excellent response from Ondrej a short while ago when I needed a liitle assistance gettings things set up. 

Grahan


----------



## MaestroRage (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks Ondrej! I actually figured this out later today. This library really has just thought of everything lol!

Still, for the future please consider a Mens and Women patch where we get the full range of both mixed together and seperate. Right now (and maybe again I am not knowing some feature) when I max out the tenors range, the bass and alto practically disappear. While I have no qualms with altos going away when I want only mens, the bass has a very small range now.


----------



## Virharmonic (Oct 4, 2012)

MaestroRage @ Fri Oct 05 said:


> thanks Ondrej! I actually figured this out later today. This library really has just thought of everything lol!
> 
> Still, for the future please consider a Mens and Women patch where we get the full range of both mixed together and seperate. Right now (and maybe again I am not knowing some feature) when I max out the tenors range, the bass and alto practically disappear. While I have no qualms with altos going away when I want only mens, the bass has a very small range now.



Hi Maestro : We have tried to think of everything  

From what you are describing on here you are using the Auto-Split ON - this is intended for a quick play only. Once you start orchestrating you get best results by switching it off and than you can have basses Running from E2-E4 (full two octaves) and Tenors from C3-C5(full two octaves) but you need to create 4 midi channels one for each S A T B starting by Soprano midi all in midi one out to Kontakt, Alto Midi all in Midi Two out to Kontakt and so on. That is the way to enjoy the full ranges. That way you don't sacrifice any range of any voice group. We have sampled the largest Ranges for True SATB on the market so it would be a pitty not to use it  If you need any help with setting this up let me know and I can guide you step by step for your sequencer or alternatively there is a general guide in our Manual Guide.

Regards

Ondrej

Graham - Thank you for the feedback. Much appreciated.


----------



## Virharmonic (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-RELEASED-Videos Uploaded.Special Launch Price for 1 Month.*

So... The weekend is behind us... What is coming this week? We will do few videos showing how to setup Voices of Prague in your DAW. We will have a look at how to install our library properly and also how to activate it. We are also happy to do any extra tutorial you ask for, so if you have any requests, post them on here and we will try to do video answering that specific point.


----------



## Virharmonic (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-RELEASED-Videos Uploaded.Special Launch Price for 1 Month.*

Here we go. Another video is uploaded. I've attached it in this post as well for those who might miss it on the main page. This video shows the full ranges of S A T B and how to utilize them in different setups. Of course as is already customary we have left everything out of the box


----------



## Virharmonic (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-More Videos Uploaded.Special Launch Price for October *

We are half way there! Only 15 days to the end of our Launch price and also the end of our "like our facebook page" competition. Thank you for all the likes and the support


----------



## MaestroRage (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Videos,Demos,Special Launch Price&Competition for October*

I wanted to share a few projects i've recently done for a project i'm on using VoP rather excessively!

[flash width=400 height=150 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/symphonyofspecters/sets/lost-guns-soundtrack-ep[/flash]

I hope everybody enjoys the tracks, and I apologize for the loud songs ahead of time lol!

I'd like to take a minute or two to explain the tracks. The Main Theme was actually a project file I started just to test the library, then it kind of evolved on it's own to something a bit bigger.

LOST GUNS - MAIN THEME
I did 3 tests in this song to measure VoP against Voxos, Requiem Pro, and EWSC.

1. from 0:42 - 1:00 I am simply making VoP Tenor's sing a bunch of random syllables layered with Requiem. VoP is on the forefront on all these tests, the other libraries are there for blending.

2. 0:57 - 1:23 I am testing VoP against Requiem, Voxos, and EWSC. All the choir libraries are using the exact same phrases. VoP is the first and foremost clearest segment but I am absolutely thrilled with how well VoP layers with existing libraries, and while not perfect it measures up very well against Requiem and Voxos which has pre-recorded phrases.

1:39 - finish. This was a simple test to layer stac/marc style for VoP. Here VoP is completely by itself. I absolutely love how deep and terrifying the tenors/basses sound with very minimal work.

Additionally, both these songs make heavy use of Native Instruments Action Strings, which is far more versatile and useful then most people give credit for.


LOST GUNS - ON THE HIGHWAY
In this song we are exploring two new libraries Native Instruments Action Strings and Virharmonic's Voices of Prague. Around the middle mark we are hearing VoP and Requiem Pro from 8Dio layered. The stac shouts here are enforced by the tone of VoP. Throughout the rest of the song for support we have only VoP's Tenors.

The Native Strings are layered with Cinematic Strings 2, EWSC Orchestra Gold, and to a lesser extent even Native Instruments Session Strings Pro.


----------



## Virharmonic (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Videos,Demos,Special Launch Price&Competition for October*

Hi Selcuk,

Thank you for your support. It is great to hear that our customers are putting the library to use in their projects. 

We are very pleased you feel that our choir can stand well to pre-recorded phrases as we have aimed to give the freedom of Syllable Sequencing/Tempo, but get as close to clarity of Phrases while keeping the workflow smooth and simple. We have made sure that the library blends well with other Virtual instruments as well so it is very nice to hear that you enjoy layering it with other libraries as well.

The Special Launch price is nearing it's final days - only SEVEN DAYS TO GO and our competition "LIKE OUR FACEBOOK PAGE" is almost over as well, so keep liking and have a chance to win a licence 


Regards

Ondrej


----------



## Virharmonic (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Videos,Demos,Special Launch Price&Competition for October*

Hi Guys,

So the last days of the special offer and competition are here.

The Competition will end 30th October and we will announce the winner at midnight, so one you lucky guys who liked our facebook page (you can still do that by visiting Virharmonic on Facebook)

The Special Launch price will end 31st October and from 1st November we will go to full price $449.

Also, We have been tirelessly working on VoPs sibling which will be announced before the end of this year. 

We are looking for demo writers so if you own our library don't be shy and post your demos on here or our facebook page and you might become a beta tester to our new products and get free licences for these products.

Good Luck to you all and Thank you for the continues support.


----------



## Graham Keitch (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Videos,Demos,Special Launch Price&Competition for October*



Virharmonic @ Fri Oct 26 said:


> Also, We have been tirelessly working on VoPs sibling which will be announced before the end of this year.



I'm not a great fan of the speculation frenzy which sometimes takes place on this forum BUT.... 'sibling' could be taken to mean 'children'! If a childrens choir (especially boys) is in the pipeline, that's fantastic news!! If you are working on such a library, it would be great if it included two separate smaller ensembles so that one could create the cathedral sound where you have a group of trebles on one side of the choir stalls, and another set opposite (ie dec and can).

Good luck going forward. I will be cutting some tracks with this excellent library soon - just been rather busy of late.

Regards, Graham

PS I'm having an anthem performed on Remembrance Day in Exeter in a week or so - which is where I think you said you lived at one time. I'm going to have a go at rendering a mock up with VoP over the weekend. 

www.soundclick.com/grahamkeitch

A further PS! Really pleased with this library! The following is straight out of Finale with very little attempt to perfect the words which for the most part were just typed in using ordinary English. A few hours work rather than an entire weekend as I expected. A few glitches to be ironed out - but a hugh step forwardt in terms of musical quality. 

For the Fallen:

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=11200366&q=hi&newref=1 (http://www.soundclick.com/player/single ... i&amp;newref=1)


----------



## Virharmonic (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Videos,Demos,Special Launch Price&Competition for October*

Hi Graham,

Thank you very much for the kind words and your support. It's great to hear such feedback and know that it speeds up your workflow 

Bellow is another track by our programmer. This track shows how epic and cinematic our choir sounds in cinematic themes.

*Voices of Prague Used in an Epic Style by Justin Matthews*
[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://soundcloud.com/scoringfilm/voices-of-prague-dark-city[/flash]

Only three days of our special price remaining.

Only two days left for our competition (more details in the main post)


----------



## decour (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Videos,Demos,Special Launch Price&Competition for October*

Hi everyone, 
New to this forum, and very impressed by Virharmonic tremendous work! Congrats to all you guys and many thanks to the Choir o-[][]-o 

I have 3 questions regarding my workflow and how I could insert this Choir in it:

1. It seems in the demos that you have to type in each syllab in a given cell.
=> What is the maximum length in terms of syllabs I can manage?

2. Suppose I have a nice text entered in the player. 
=> Can I make a copy of this, edit it in a word processor and then paste it again in the cells?

3. EWQL Choirs is nice not only thanks to WordBuilder but also thanks to its dedicated soundset for Sibelius. 
=> Do you plan to have such soundset / xml file available to map articulations ? (legatos, marcato, staccatos). It would be awesome and a no brainer for me to buy the Choir! :D 

Thanks for your answers!
Regards, 
Decour


----------



## Virharmonic (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Videos,Demos,Special Launch Price&Competition for October*



decour @ Sun Oct 28 said:


> Hi everyone,
> New to this forum, and very impressed by Virharmonic tremendous work! Congrats to all you guys and many thanks to the Choir o-[][]-o
> 
> I have 3 questions regarding my workflow and how I could insert this Choir in it:
> ...



Hi Decour,

Thank you for taking interest in VoP. I'll try to answer all your questions one by one.

1. You can have up to 128 syllables per Voice group (SATB). With the added function of loop, which is activated by CC of your choosing you can reactivate your Chorus/Repeat any time you like. This should suffice you for quite a long track in general. You can also Reset to the beginning any time you want by CC of your choice. All this is of course per multi instance so if you need more there are ways to make it almost unlimited. 

2. Control click copies a syllable and shift click pastes it. You can copy a looped section, or an entire phrase (as a preset). Saving the multi saves everything and you can work all the time in Kontakt. 

3. The Voices of Prague is already adjusted to work in Sibelius or Finally out of the box as our programmer is Sib user and writes most of his stuff in there. You just need to switch "Vol to Mod ON" in Expert Page and than you can write in Sib . A soundset changes patches/articulations automatically. With VOP you don't need it as everything can be done from the single multi thus speeding up your workflow even more. 
If you have any other questions regarding Sibelius I'm sure that our programmer will be able to get you setup no probs as he has very extensive experience using it.

I hope it answers all your questions, but please don't hesitate to contact us if you have any other questions.

Warm Regards,

Ondrej Pochyly


----------



## decour (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Videos,Demos,Special Launch Price&Competition for October*

Thanks for the prompt answer!
Not very experienced in DAW stuff yet, but I'm trying to have a nice playback of the Requiem I've written in Sibelius, directly from sib , w/o sequencer like ProTools or Cubase.
128 syllabs is far less than my first movement, but I may ask some more advanced questions to your programmer through PM.
Anyway, thanks for your fantastic job on this forum.
Regards, 
Decour


----------



## Virharmonic (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Videos,Demos,Special Launch Price&Competition for October*

Hi Decour,

It really depends. You can use the loop function for the repetitions if you have less than 128 Unique syllables (otherwise the loop function is very handy so you don't retype the same syllables over and over)
Another way you can expand the library to get more than 128 unique syllables is by loading another instance and than updating the sample pool in Kontakt and decreasing the memory load for each instance to only the samples you will need for the movement. This way you should be able to have more syllables and reasonable CPU/Memory Load, but you will need to make sure that you route your channels correctly. 

Of course another way and the simplest one is to have your movement separated for the bounces so you keep your load to minimum and you bounce motive by motive or so. You can save Loops and Presets so you don't even have to reload the library for this process. Hope this helps.

Kind Regards

Ondrej Pochyly


----------



## Virharmonic (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Videos,Demos,Special Launch Price&Competition for October*

So here we go.
In less than two hours we will have one lucky winner of our library from our competition "LIKE OUR FACEBOOK PAGE". We will announce the winner on our Facebook page at midnight Central European time. I now have to get back to cutting the names and making sure that all of you guys who liked our Facebook page are in the magical hat, before I draw the name out.

Good Luck 

COMPETITION IS NOW CLOSED : CONGRATULATIONS TO THE LUCKY WINNER.


----------



## Virharmonic (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Videos,Demos,Special Launch Price for October *

The Launch price is about to end in next few hours, but we want to give you a chance to extend it. Click http://www.facebook.com/Virharmonic, like our page and than like the main post. If we get more than ten likes before midnight we will extend the launch price for one more month.

Liking our Facebook page has also other benefits. We post loads of useful stuff down there so come on in and like our facebook page 

Thank You for your Support.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Videos,Demos,Special Launch Price for October!*

I won!


----------



## Graham Keitch (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Virharmonic-Syllable Sequencing Choir-Voices of Prague-Videos,Demos,Special Launch Price for October!*



TheUnfinished @ Thu Nov 01 said:


> I won!



Congrats Mr TheUnfinished!

But actually, I think I'm a winner too! I'm thrilled with this library and am getting more proficient with it by the minute. It takes a while to know which elements of the sound pallet are needed to get the words to sound right - but I'm discovering lots of little tricks!

Graham


----------



## Virharmonic (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank You Graham for the kind words.

This really makes us feel energized to continue and create more amazing functions for VoP and finnish the second library which is in the production line at the moment.

Thank You Matt for sharing your excitement  Congratulations on your win!


----------

